# Scared to leave house for walks/runs



## AmyR (2 mo ago)

We have a 5 y/o male Vizsla that we got as a puppy. Also have a 5-6 y/o M Brittany that we got a few years ago as a playmate for our V. My husband runs a lot (40+ miles/week) and this factored heavily in our choice to get a V. Initially he was a great running buddy, but there was an incident when he was about 2 where he and my husband almost got hit by a car, and since then he has been very fearful of leaving the house. He went through a phase where he would hide under the table if we brought out the leash and would require extreme amounts of coaxing and treats to get his harness on and get out to the sidewalk. He would do ok once he got going but still act scared at intersections and trail behind if hubby tried to go faster than 8-9min/mile. Eventually with lots of repetition and treats as well as getting a new harness and changing up the routine of putting the leash on, we got to a point where he will go on tandem leash walks with me and other dog or as a whole family with no hesitation. He is much less scared at intersections than he used to be. He will maybe go for a run with just me although the running clothes make him more reluctant and so does going without the other dog. He still hides if my husband puts on running clothes and will often refuse to go for walks with husband and other dog. Like he can get the leash on but V won't go out the door or will put on the brakes at some point between the door and the sidewalk. Any amount of forcing the issue by pulling on his leash, carrying him, etc. just seems to make the situation worse.

This has been very discouraging for my husband who often worries that he just doesn't like running. I don't believe this because he is happy to speed past my husband on the wooded off-leash portion of the running route. He also definitely needs the exercise. He has a lot of mischief behaviors ( barking, stealing our stuff, whining incessantly in the evenings) that are clearly because he is bored and under-exercised. I think it's more a matter of gradually de-sensitizing him and that my husband has put in less time thus far. It's tough because hubby has very limited free time and can't always spare an extra 30 mins coaxing our V to go on his run. I think he would be more willing to do this if he was confident that it would eventually lead to our V happily going on runs again.

Has anyone else had a similar experience? What steps can we take to get him over this? Would love any advice anyone has for getting Vs to overcome fears.


----------

